

BlackBerry and TiVo suffer from Loyal Customer Myopia - dbreunig
http://drewb.org/post/9084064176/loyal-customer-myopia

======
Jun8
Good point! I've been a TiVo user for 7 years, in the early days it was a
revelation. In the past few years they haven't innovated at all, as far as I
can see. Compare their clunky, horrible Netflix interface with any other flow-
based one, e.g. Google TV.

At this point TiVo still exists because others, like Google and Apple, are
letting it live.

------
ben1040
This is spot on. I really regret having bought a TiVo Premiere due to blind
brand loyalty.

It's been 15 months since the Premiere was released, and the software is still
as half-baked as it was when they first shipped. The thing randomly locks up,
the UI is half-implemented and sluggish, and all in all it seems a step down
from the clean usability of the original models from 10 years ago.

But I bought the thing because I was a long-loyal TiVo owner who still thought
they could do well. I bought it without having read any reviews that would
have warned me about this stuff, because I've owned half a dozen other TiVo
receivers over the last decade and they all had been wonderful. I certainly
learned my lesson.

------
smackfu
It's pretty impressive that no matter how much technology advances, Tivo
always manages to make a sluggish interface.

